# Walmart is going to change the industry !!!!



## Palladium (Jan 5, 2010)

http://mutual-funds.info/video/fortune/2008/09/03/bg.WalmartGold.fortune/

Love Earth. 

ROTFL !!!!


----------



## Palladium (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh, This is just to good.

Trace the gold from the mine to your finger. :shock: 

Please tell me he didn't just say that.


----------



## Oz (Jan 5, 2010)

Walmart saying it is going green with the gold it sells is so hypocritical. I am all for taking care of Mother Earth and avoiding child slave labor but they have built their entire business upon importing cheap goods from abroad that are cheap because of a lack of child labor laws and environmental responsibility in the manufacturing countries. They seem to plug US gold mining as being “responsible” due to regulation implying that other gold is mined irresponsibly. 
I am not saying they are wrong or right but it would seem that they should only sell “made in USA” products if they are serious about this. What a joke!
Bottom line, green sells. It matters not if it is true and consistent throughout their product lines.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 5, 2010)

Not read the article but if its like the rubbish that the signet group came out with back in the days when South Africa was the bad boy regime its laughable.They told their manufacturers they wanted no gold of South African origin in their products.......well that would have been downright near impossible as we all know we dont throw gold away but recycle time and time again.The only way they can be sure to have just gold of US origin is to buy direct from the mine and then refine it as a stand alone product and pass to a manufacturer who makes for them and no one else....bet they dont as cost would be very high compared to imported goods.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 5, 2010)

Another report I saw on this from one of the leading news agencies said Wal Mart was going to track I think 10% of thier golds origin. This is not a large percentage. They are just doing this to appeal the the green people.IMHO


----------



## Fournines (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes Walmart wants to start out at 10% of their inventory and eventually move to 100% traceable gold.

But how much gold does Walmart supply to the entire world? Not a very large percentage at all.

Sure, Kennecott signed on to this, but it will take many many more mining companies to be interested for this to catch on.

And what happens when those Love, Earth pieces are sold to scrap dealers and refiners in a few years - the chain of custody is lost.


----------



## qst42know (Jan 5, 2010)

Once refined no one can tell a virgin nugget from a death camp tooth.

Just a gimmick.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 6, 2010)

I was searching one day and I came cross a website touting "green gold".

http://www.greenkarat.com/

Purportedly all gold sold by them had been "recycled" and not mined.
I kind of chuckled at the time but what they were trying to do might
have some practical marketing aspects for the folks who sell refined
gold here. 

The "mykarat" part had an interesting idea: using gold from
a loved one to make your wedding ring, etc.

http://www.greenkarat.com/myKarat/mykarat.asp

Interesting concept and you could probably charge a premium to
provide that service (if you make jewelry of course). 8)


----------



## qst42know (Jan 6, 2010)

Johnson and Johnson built on a land fill because the acreage was cheap and it came with its own gas well. Those that claim a zero landfill factory usually require their suppliers deal with the nasty stuff. There is a huge carbon trail leading from every Walmart right back to China, Walmart ever announce they were going to buy local?

Only one kind of GREEN any of them are after, the rest is just the latest color of paint.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 6, 2010)

qst42know said:


> Johnson and Johnson built on a land fill because the acreage was cheap and it came with its own gas well. Those that claim a zero landfill factory usually require their suppliers deal with the nasty stuff. There is a huge carbon trail leading from every Walmart right back to China, Walmart ever announce they were going to buy local?
> 
> Only one kind of GREEN any of them are after, the rest is just the latest color of paint.



That building will settle and break up in years to come as the garbage under it settles from decomposition.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG !!!!!!

The invasion has started. I just got this tweet. The enemy is a FROG. 

This is getting interesting. Now I've got to find out if this company is somehow connected with this global conspiracy to go green in the mining and now the refining field. Hummm, That's right, I called it a conspiracy. What else would you call it ?

I think i hear Al Gore's helicopter. I'm out of here. Check it out yourself see what you come up with.

http://twitter.com/recyclefrog

http://www.recyclefrog.com

Oh, and on one more note does everybody still believe in global warming. Dam it's cold. :|


----------



## Palladium (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey, check out the blond on the bottom left hand corner. It's ashame they have done got to her.She's one of them, She can't be trusted. Don't listen !!!!! The frog compels you.  

Wait, is it the frog i'm listening to or the blond. I'm confused. :roll:


----------



## Oz (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea, she is cute. 

As to business, if their refining costs are 9% they need to find a different refiner. Beyond that the current spot price is $36.41 per gram, and they are paying $26.29 so they are paying 72% of spot. 72% is more than 20% over what cashforgold pays so that seems a fair statement.

As to the green theme, its a good gimmick. Ask them what they do with their refining wastes to see if they are green.


----------



## qst42know (Jan 7, 2010)

Check again those prices stated are for a $1,198/oz gold market they pay $817/oz

They pay 68.19%, that makes the industry average 48%? 

I've been paying way too much. How about you? 

Just green enough to be under environmental enforcement levels, I would guess.


----------



## Oz (Jan 7, 2010)

I did not see the left column saying the based on spot price, shame on me, so I just went with the current spot price of $36.41 per gram. 68-72% just call it 75%, yes I pay more and am happy to. I like to make a profit but I also want the customer to be treated fairly. That is what gets you repeat as well as additional business.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 11, 2010)

This is disturbing to me also. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tHk9Q3Fv6g&feature=topvideos

When does it stop !


----------

